# central coast nsw



## Eddie2257 (Oct 13, 2010)

heey does anyone knoe some good places to go herping around the central coast nsw?


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 13, 2010)

gosford lol


----------



## Sel (Oct 13, 2010)

In the bush


----------



## Sibbo (Oct 14, 2010)

*CC Herping*

Eddie, i assume by your nickname you live very close to me, we are surounded by bush, fire trails, national parks etc, not so much where but when is the question i would be asking.


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 14, 2010)

Gosford reptile park,quaranteed you will see alot of different species....


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 14, 2010)

early morn as the suns ray starts touching the rocks and trees on the rocks look for flat rocks why ; these heat up faster in the sun -absorb the heat quicker ,


----------



## FusionMorelia (Oct 14, 2010)

man go to somersby falls and mangrove mountain up near the old sydney town complex also wamberal lake bush lands is good so is the swamps at foresters beach and kincumber mountain for diamonds.
somersby falls is awesome just follow the water and morning sunning rocks and watch out for redbellies 
i lived on the coast for 20 odd yrs thoes would be my pics mate, good luck


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Oct 14, 2010)

NAtoRey is right..Excellent at Somersby. Even try Ourimbah state forest. Don't get lost though


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi eddie,
same thing as your name suggest (2257), you live in Umina. I also live around this area and have been herping for 2 years now and have nearly seen ever specie of herp that the central coast has to offer except some nocturnal snakes, sea snakes and sea turtles. All i will give you as advice is to go on google earth and look at our local area, you will find many tracks that all have a wide variety of reptiles that live in that area.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## -Peter (Oct 14, 2010)

Country rds at night after summer evening downpours. Take a torch and a camera.


----------

